# Connecting HDS Units



## slushfish (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sure the info I'm looking for is in here somewhere but I can't find it. My question is, I have a HDS 8 at the wheel and adding a HDS7. The only diagram I can find shows to power both units. Run transom xducer to one unit, US2 cable from terrova to other unit, and Ethernet cables from LSS-1 module to both units. Can anyone tell me if this is how its commonly done? If wired like this, can you select which xducer you use on either unit, or does that just let either unit use side/down scan? Don't want to buy a bunch of extra parts I don't need. Thanks for all the help. Just trying to keep it simple. Getting ready to make a trip down next wk. Trying to get rigged up before we do.
Slushfish


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you want the 2 units to communicate with each other, then you'll need to network them together with the network ports. Each unit should have 4 ports on the back: power, sonar (for 2D transducer), ethernet (StructureScan module), and network (NMEA2k IIRC).

Your head unit should come with the network diagram.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Just curious, as i just bought a Terrova but the US2 only works for 2D sonar correct, Why would you connect to it with the HDS7


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Byg said:


> Just curious, as i just bought a Terrova but the US2 only works for 2D sonar correct, Why would you connect to it with the HDS7


HDS units provide for 2D sonar as well as DSI/SI if connected to both an LSS1/LSS2 and a 2D transducer.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Yes sounds correct if you want gps waypoint sharing you will need nmea 2000 network. Ethernet only lets you shared sonar and stucture scan.
The lss-1 unit will work as expansion port so your good with enet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slushfish (Mar 4, 2013)

What I have is, HDS7 hooked to terrova and Ethernet to LSS1. HDS8 hooked to transom xducer and Ethernet to LSS1. On the 7 I can use 2d sonar from terrova. On the 8 I can use 2d sonar from transom. Can use DS/SI on either unit and they share waypoints but, not trails.
Slushfish


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for explaining


----------

